# [Athlon X2] Avis

## Stique7

Hello all  :Smile: 

J'ai lus quelque comparatif entre ahtlon et athlon X2, parfois le dualcore permet d'augmenter les perf et parfois non. (application win)

Je voudrais avoir des avis d'utilisateur de X2 sous gentoo, pour la vitesse de compilation et le gain de perf dans l'utilisation de tous les jours

Je me tate... 100 de plus pour un X2  :Smile: 

merciLast edited by Stique7 on Sun May 07, 2006 3:31 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Enlight

miam!

----------

## Stique7

Oo

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Ben là je viens de pécho un dual core mais en centrino, et je suis en ce moment en train d'installer une gentoo.

Je recompile tout le système pour mettre un xen   :Very Happy:   dessus donc je te tiendrai au courant au niveau des perfs mais pour l'instant ça a l'air d'être bien sympatoche quand même !!!    :Laughing: 

[troll]

Mais en tout cas vivement que je gagne au loto pour avoir un Athlon X2, je préfère AMD   :Wink: 

[/troll]

----------

## Stique7

d'autre avis

----------

## Jellyffs

hum... windows ou linux, ce sera proportionnel je pense. La question serait plutôt:

"Simple ou double core? Le gain vaut-il le découvert bancaire?" 

D'après les différents test effectués, le gain est significatif c'est vrai. Mais bon... 100... si c'est pour passer d'une compilation de 4 heures à 3 heures, je vois pas trop l'intérêt. Si?

----------

## guilc

Pour les compils, tu vas y gagner, c'est certain (make -j3 au lieu de -j2 par exemple, meilleure parallélisation).

Après, pour les applis, windows ou linux, c'est au cas par cas, faut que les applis puissent exploiter cet avantage : appli fortement threadées/forkées par exemple. Mais ça, faut être dans l'appli pou rle savoir  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Stique7

donc je pense economisé 100 :Razz: 

----------

## geekounet

Je pense qu'il faut réfléchir sur le long terme : maintenant que les X2 sont à la mode, de plus en plus d'applis vont se "threadiser", donc ce sera plus profitable dans qq temps, et ton monoproc sera vite obselète.

----------

## Stique7

J'y est pensé aussi mais bon c'est 100 quand méme

donc je sais pas.

----------

## geekounet

Sinon ce que tu fais, tu n'achète qu'un proc pour le moment, mais déjà la CM qui va bien pour le Dual Core, et t'achète le second proc plus tard quand t'aura les moyens  :Smile:  Il me semble que ça peut toujours tourner qu'avec un seul proc non ?

----------

## -KuRGaN-

 *pierreg wrote:*   

> Sinon ce que tu fais, tu n'achète qu'un proc pour le moment, mais déjà la CM qui va bien pour le Dual Core, et t'achète le second proc plus tard quand t'aura les moyens  Il me semble que ça peut toujours tourner qu'avec un seul proc non ?

 

Tu ne ferai pas une petite confusion bi-proc et dual-core là par hasard ????

----------

## geekounet

 *-KuRGaN- wrote:*   

>  *pierreg wrote:*   Sinon ce que tu fais, tu n'achète qu'un proc pour le moment, mais déjà la CM qui va bien pour le Dual Core, et t'achète le second proc plus tard quand t'aura les moyens  Il me semble que ça peut toujours tourner qu'avec un seul proc non ? 
> 
> Tu ne ferai pas une petite confusion bi-proc et dual-core là par hasard ????

 

Ha, je croyais que c'était la même chose   :Rolling Eyes:   ... (j'en ai jamais eu, et j'ai jamais eu l'occas' de regarder comment c'est dedans, donc c'est l'idée que j'en avais jusque là)

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Ben en fait le bi-proc c'est deux CPU physiques sur la même mobo et le dual-core c'est un CPU physique mais deux logiques.

Enfin là du coup j'ai un doute sur les deux CPU logiques, à vérifier, en tout cas, l'OS en voit deux alors qu'il n'y en a qu'un sur la mobo !!

----------

## geekounet

 *-KuRGaN- wrote:*   

> Ben en fait le bi-proc c'est deux CPU physiques sur la même mobo et le dual-core c'est un CPU physique mais deux logiques.
> 
> Enfin là du coup j'ai un doute sur les deux CPU logiques, à vérifier, en tout cas, l'OS en voit deux alors qu'il n'y en a qu'un sur la mobo !!

 

Bah ça pour moi, ça se rapproche plutôt de l'hyperthreading des P4, ou alors j'oublie une subtilité ...  :Confused: 

----------

## kaworu

Salut !

on a parlé de ça y'a une semaine, voir ICI

----------

## Stique7

merci a vous tous

je vais m'acheter un X2 

j'espere ne pas avoir trop de soucis sous win + jeux  :Sad: 

et hop 100en moin  :Razz: 

----------

## Enlight

Mon file system est threadé (je dois dire lequel c'est?)-> yes!

on a les NPTL -> re-yes

Certaines fonctions de la glibc sont threadées -> re-re-yes!

moi j'ai un 3800+ (le plus bas de gamme donc) ben c'est violent... le kernel passe en a peu près 2 minutes (-j5) contre 7 en -j1 et je détarre le stage3 amd-64 en environ 33 secondes, avant j'avais un barton 3200+, y'a pas photo, même à mi-puissance (scaling_governor) ça tourne encore un peux mieux.

----------

## Ey

 *pierreg wrote:*   

>  *-KuRGaN- wrote:*   Ben en fait le bi-proc c'est deux CPU physiques sur la même mobo et le dual-core c'est un CPU physique mais deux logiques.
> 
> Enfin là du coup j'ai un doute sur les deux CPU logiques, à vérifier, en tout cas, l'OS en voit deux alors qu'il n'y en a qu'un sur la mobo !! 
> 
> Bah ça pour moi, ça se rapproche plutôt de l'hyperthreading des P4, ou alors j'oublie une subtilité ... 

 

En fait le dualcore c'est 2 processeurs complets gravés sur le même bloc de silicium, donc contrairement à l'hyperthreading (1 seul coeur mais capable de lire et de dispatcher sur les unitées logiques 2 instructions en // pour caricaturer) qui lui se fait passer pour 2 processeurs mais ne dispose pas de plus de puissance qu'un seul proc dans l'absolu, le dual core est équivalent à 2 procs sur la même carte mère.

EDiT : démopuflage sur le silicone... j'étais pas très clair dans ma tête quand j'ai pondu ça hier soir...Last edited by Ey on Mon May 08, 2006 11:45 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## titoucha

 *Ey wrote:*   

> le dual core est équivalent à 2 procs sur la même carte mère.

 

Il y a quand même de grosses différences entre un dual-core ou deux Cpu sur la même CM, pour faire court la gestion du bus mémoire et de la communication entre cpu n'est pas la même et les performances ne seront pas les mêmes non plus.

Pour un dual-core la communication inter-cpu est bien plus rapide par contre la bande passante de la mémoire doit-être partagée ( pour un AMD X2, il n'y a qu'un seul contrôleur mémoire), dans le cas de la CM à deux Cpu la communication inter cpu passe par celle-ci et est moin performante.

Ce que je viens de dire va aussi dépendre de l'architecture, AMD avec contrôleur mémoire intégré ou Intel et contrôleur dans le chipset et aussi de l'architecture pour la construction du dual-core car  dans la plupart des cas ce ne sont pas deux cpu complet, mais deux coeurs qui partagent certains élément, mémoire cache etc.

----------

## Enlight

 *titoucha wrote:*   

>  *Ey wrote:*   le dual core est équivalent à 2 procs sur la même carte mère. 
> 
> Il y a quand même de grosses différences entre un dual-core ou deux Cpu sur la même CM, pour faire court la gestion du bus mémoire et de la communication entre cpu n'est pas la même et les performances ne seront pas les mêmes non plus.
> 
> Pour un dual-core la communication inter-cpu est bien plus rapide par contre la bande passante de la mémoire doit-être partagée ( pour un AMD X2, il n'y a qu'un seul contrôleur mémoire), dans le cas de la CM à deux Cpu la communication inter cpu passe par celle-ci et est moin performante.
> ...

 

En fait non les dual-core ont vraiment des caches séparés contrairement à un p4 HT ce qui a priori constituait un gros goulot d'étranglement. Quant à la bande passante, les performances d'un dual core sont supérieures à celles d'un dual cpu sur une carte mère ne supportant pas NUMA, mais inférieures à celles que NUMA permet d'obtenir.

----------

## marvin rouge

 *Ey wrote:*   

> En fait le dualcore c'est 2 processeurs complets gravés sur le même bloc de silicone ...

 Le silicone, c'est pour les joints d'étanchéité de baignoires (par exemple ...).   :Razz:   Pour les processeurs, c'est plutôt du silicium, qui se traduit en anglais par silicon (sans le e).

Ceci dit, merci pour ces éclaircissements qui me font baver sur les X2 (même sans silicone dedans).

+

----------

## -KuRGaN-

 *marvin rouge wrote:*   

> Le silicone, c'est pour les joints d'étanchéité de baignoires (par exemple ...).  Pour les processeurs, c'est plutôt du silicium, qui se traduit en anglais par silicon (sans le e).

 

Héhé, c'est que tu n'as pas entendu parler du prochain CPU d'AMD, l'Ahtlon X2 "Pamela Anderson"   :Laughing: 

----------

## Ey

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> Il y a quand même de grosses différences entre un dual-core ou deux Cpu sur la même CM, pour faire court la gestion du bus mémoire et de la communication entre cpu n'est pas la même et les performances ne seront pas les mêmes non plus.

 

Oui enfin ce que je voulais dire c'est que tu as 2 vrais procs..., c'était en comparaison avec l'hyperthreading

 *Quote:*   

> Pour un dual-core la communication inter-cpu est bien plus rapide par contre la bande passante de la mémoire doit-être partagée ( pour un AMD X2, il n'y a qu'un seul contrôleur mémoire), dans le cas de la CM à deux Cpu la communication inter cpu passe par celle-ci et est moin performante.

 

Oui là c'est vrai tu perds en scallabilité par rapport à 2 procs (4 bus Hyper Transport dispos contre 3 pour un athlonX2 et 2 controleurs mémoire au lieu de 1) mais pour les gens normaux le bus hypertransport d'abord ils savent même pas ce que c'est... et les 2 controleurs mémoire en pratique pour un utilisateur lambda ça va pas lui révolutionner sa vie. Ce genre d'atout c'est surtout sur un serveur avec beaucoup d'IOs et pas mal de mémoire que tu vas pouvoir en profiter.

----------

## titoucha

Entièrement d'accord averc toi, j'ai juste voulu préciser.   :Wink: 

----------

## dapsaille

[feedthetroll]

HEuu entre une 600 et un 1200 en moto vous prenez quoi ? :p

 Non plus sérieusement c'est l'avenir le multi-core et en plus ca pètes déja méchamment .. quake4 smp ca fait très mal :p

[/feedthetroll]

----------

## billiob

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> [feedthetroll]
> 
> quake4 smp ca fait très mal :p
> 
> [/feedthetroll]

 

D'après Phoronix, ce n'est pas si violent que ça.

----------

## Stique7

bon ben j'ai prix un 3700+ avec cache L2 de 1Mo

----------

## dapsaille

 *billiob wrote:*   

>  *dapsaille wrote:*   [feedthetroll]
> 
> quake4 smp ca fait très mal :p
> 
> [/feedthetroll] 
> ...

 

Bon ok c'est peut etre plus la config avec 2 7800GT en sli qui as aidé :p

----------

## -KuRGaN-

 *billiob wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *dapsaille wrote:*   
> 
> [feedthetroll]
> ...

 

Frimeur   :Wink: 

 :Crying or Very sad:   je veux pareille, vivement que je ne sois plus étudiant     :Confused: 

----------

## Enlight

 *-KuRGaN- wrote:*   

>  *billiob wrote:*   
> 
>  *dapsaille wrote:*   
> 
> [feedthetroll]
> ...

 

Encore un qui va se la jouer Tanguy pour se payer un ordi de malade   :Razz: 

----------

## -KuRGaN-

@Enlight: Dommage j'ai quitter le coccon familiale à l'âge de 14ans, et bien si j'aurai su j'aurai pas venu   :Wink: 

----------

## Enlight

 *-KuRGaN- wrote:*   

> @Enlight: Dommage j'ai quitter le coccon familiale à l'âge de 14ans, et bien si j'aurai su j'aurai pas venu  

 

Erf en effet à côté alors...

----------

## manu.acl

Mon Athlon 64 X2 4400+ fonctionne extrèmement bien. 

À quand les FX X2  :Razz:  (à 1000+ euros).

----------

## Ey

 *manu.acl wrote:*   

> À quand les FX X2  (à 1000+ euros).

 

Prends plutot des opterons dual core voire des bi-opterons...

----------

## Anthyme

juste pour en mettre une ptite couche ....

J'ai un 3800+ boosté a 2x2,4 GHZ (ca monte tres bien ces ptites merveilles ! a peine 0,075 de Voltage en plus a mettre !!!)

et voila c de la balle, surtout sous gentoo !

----------

## dapsaille

je tient à préciser que 14 piges pour le jartage du cocon j'ai donné :p

et la config athlonX2+4go de ram+2 7800GTX n'est pas le mienne mais SONT celleS du sale type à ma gauche :p

ok vous le voyez pas mais il est à coté du caméléeon ... non j'ai pas bu ni fumé j'vous jure :p

----------

## titoucha

 *manu.acl wrote:*   

> Mon Athlon 64 X2 4400+ fonctionne extrèmement bien. 
> 
> À quand les FX X2  (à 1000+ euros).

 

Mais il existe déjà c'est le FX-60, mais bonjour le prix.

----------

